# Wired Ethernet for HDVR2



## fr0thing (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a Hughes HDVR2 (series2) DTivo with software version 6.2-01-2-15-1 service number 151. I'm trying to enable networking with a Linksys USB100m 10/100 USB 1.1 adapter and so far I've had no luck. I purchased PTVnet v1.02 and went through the correct procedure - I tried enabling USB 2.0 and disabling USB 2.0 - nothing. When I tried to ping the DHCP-assigned addresses, no reply.

I also tried "The Zipper" and went through that procedure and still no luck. When I ran the zipper.sh script I assigned it IP address 192.168.1.20 and the router address of 192.168.1.1. I did not enable wireless since it is a wired ethernet adapter. No luck.

I've tried power-cycling the Tivo many times. The 100m adapter does have a link light on 100, and the switch it is connected to shows a 100tx connection, and the activity light blinks once in awhile - but no ping, no telnet, no web interface.

Is it possible that the USB100m is not compatible? Do I need to purchase the Netgear FA120? If so I'm assuming I'll have to use PTVnet and enable USB 2.0.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

fr0thing said:


> Is it possible that the USB100m is not compatible? Do I need to purchase the Netgear FA120? If so I'm assuming I'll have to use PTVnet and enable USB 2.0.


That may be one of the adapters that certain revisions work and certain revisions don't. Check/search the Underground Forum here for details. For sure, any version Netgear FA120 works.

As an aside: If you ever want to troubleshoot what is happening ethernet-wise, you can do the following:

1) Get/make a 'crossover' Ethernet cable so you can plug directly from your PC into the DTivo.

2) Download/install the free Ethernet network analyzer WireShark (used to be called Ethereal) from http://www.wireshark.org/

When you are 'watching' with Ethershark (and you can check boxes that say "show me the packets in real time" - see my attached image) you can watch to see if the box requests a DHCP address, "arp" requests, etc. Basically, if you NEVER see any packet come from the properly hacked DTivo then you probably have a bad adapter.

Note that you may have to force the Ether speed of your PC nic to be what you *think* the speed/duplex of the DTivo might be. A Zipper-hacked DTivo will try to run at 100Mbit Full Duplex if you allowed Zipper to do things with the Ethernet interface/drivers.

Check in your home router (or whatever box is your DHCP server) admin screens - does it report having given out a new IP address? Does the MAC address match what is on the USB adapter?

If it does appear your box has received an IP address via DHCP then you can leave the DTivo connected to your network untill fully booted, then try connecting it to your PC/Ethershark and ping the IP address of the DTivo and see what Ethershark has captured.

*Update:* I re-read your post, so disregard the stuff about DHCP - you should be able to ping the DTivo .20 address from your PC and see a response on Ethershark.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I know I could never get the Linksys adapter to work. Had to return them to Circuit City and mail order the Netgear FA120. (it wasn't available at any local retailer)


----------



## drbradmoss (Aug 8, 2006)

I've had the same problem as you, was wondering if you could tell me where you found that netgear FA120 adaptor? Everrywhere I've looked online has indicated it's no longer available.

thanks

brad


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

There are currently 4 on eBay:
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=fa120


----------

